# Any Jeep People?



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

A few months ago I bought a 1980 cj-5. It has been in the shop for a while getting things fixed on it so I can get it inspected and have the title changed over. I have wanted one for a while now and I am looking forward to getting it back. Does anyone know if parts for these things are hard to find, or know where I can find parts for it. Also if anyone has one of these do you like it?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 79' CJ-5 which I am hoping to rebuild in the next couple of years from the frame up. I drove it in high school and I loved it. Mine has the 304 V8 with the 3 speed tranny. It is very easy to find parts for these old jeeps. They have tons of websites and catalogs just for jeeps.

P.S. I think this should be in the vehicle section. :wink: :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Everytime I hear about jeeps this guy pops into my head...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Careful on this one gentlemen. Jeeps is a religion, and we all know how discussions of religion go on this site! :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Everytime I hear about jeeps this guy pops into my head...


That is a picture of a BYU fan after beating San Diego State. What you can't see is the "Quest for Perfection" logo that is being blocked by his arm holding the Miller Light. :wink: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

jahan said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > Everytime I hear about jeeps this guy pops into my head...
> ...


LOL :lol:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Best post ever, Jahan


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

He probably took it from his buddy who is a ute fan on the left when he wasn't looking.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I have a 79' CJ-5 which I am hoping to rebuild in the next couple of years from the frame up. I drove it in high school and I loved it. Mine has the 304 V8 with the 3 speed tranny. It is very easy to find parts for these old jeeps. They have tons of websites and catalogs just for jeeps.
> 
> P.S. I think this should be in the vehicle section. :wink: :lol:


I had a 75' cj5 with same exact configuration. I had after market headers and a killer exhaust. I installed an FJ 40 heater under the passenger seat, swapped out bucket seats with a samurai, custom full roll cage, 5" of lift and 33" Interco thornbirds. I sure miss her, she would lay a patch for a block. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

2-Fer said:


> A few months ago I bought a 1980 cj-5. It has been in the shop for a while getting things fixed on it so I can get it inspected and have the title changed over. I have wanted one for a while now and I am looking forward to getting it back. Does anyone know if parts for these things are hard to find, or know where I can find parts for it. Also if anyone has one of these do you like it?


Congratulations, you have now just joined a cult that has a fan following rivaled by perhaps only Harley Davidson enthusiasts. JC Whitney has a catalog that is solely Jeep stuff. You could almost build an entire CJ from what they have in their catalog. 4WD Catalog is another good one. Plus, there are so many Jeep and 4x4 specialists out here that the sky is pretty much the limit as far as your CJ-5 goes. Be careful, because it is easy to live up to the Jeep acronym: *J*ust *E*mpty *E*very *P*ocket.

Alas, I do not have a Jeep right now, but oh how I long for a return to my glory days of yesteryear. What a blast that was! My first was a forest green '93 Wrangler hardtop with the 4.0 and 33" BFG Mud Terrains. This kinda became my "daily driver Jeep" because I ended up buying my friend's '84 CJ-7 a year later for $1000 and built that up for wheelin' until it got stolen and stripped. At the same time, a few of my closest friends had Jeeps too, so we went wheelin' all the time and spent many hours tweaking these things at someone's house. The one we worked on the most was one friend's '73 CJ-5 with the 304 and 3-speed. He still has it too, but I think he's since switched over to a 5-speed tranny and a Chevy 350 crate engine. Man, those were the days.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

If your looking for a good daily driver and offroad vehicle you cant beat a Toyota with a solid front axle.


----------

